# Omg! Ocd?



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

I adore our new little yorkie but he needs to keep that tongue in his mouth at least once in a while. Alastor licks any piece of skin be can reach, toes, hands, lower back, ankles, but his fav is the face. His tongue goes a mile a min. His tongue gets going before it is even in reach of our skin.

He doesn't just lap people but the cats and dogs as well. They are all very patient with him but I can see the lapping bugs even them. He laps their mouth, in ears, and eyes. Why does he do this? How can I help him lap less? He is a very happy outgoing guy who doesn't seem insecure. His old owner says he has always done this. 

Alastor just turned 2 and just joined our family. He'd lived with his old owner since he was 5 months old and the breeder before that. He still gets to visit his old owner in the nursing home and doesn't seen upset by that, just always happy.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I am the biggest WEIRDO about licking/kissing dogs. I HATE it. Howie is like that, he kisses a lot and for whatever reason it seems to be genetic b/c all of his puppies are like that as well LoL. Can't stand it hahaha. Doesn't help that at 9 yrs old Howie kind of has funky breath and it's hard to do anything about it. 

Another thing he does is lick himself AND lick/suck on Wonder's ears. We say he slimes her. It's sooooo gross. He's done that all his life though to any dog who will sit still long enough. We don't know why and in 9 yrs of trying have never been able to break the habit. It's just weird.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Our wee dog Coco is an incessant licker!!!

Maybe it's a small dog thing related to our training.....


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think it is a small dog thing - BUT should be corrected. MY 2 Poms do it. I have read that it is nerves and submission (overly) so either should be distracted.


----------

